# Chopeth account hacked - he needs support



## Zhysick (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi there. I am opening this thread asking for help from the admins/moderators than can help with this issue.

My friend and forum member Chopeth got his account hacked. This is what happens when he tries to log in:







Obviously his email is not [email protected], in fact, he doesn't have a clue who that email belongs to.

Any way to help? I can give you his real email thru PM in case you cannot track the previous associated email to the account.

Thanks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 17, 2021)

@Alex is the only one who can fix this.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 17, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> @Alex is the only one who can fix this.



Thanks! I sent a PM to someone else because I didn't know @Alex 

Thanks Max!


----------



## chopeth (Jan 19, 2021)

Thank you mates, I finally recovered my account!! 

I don't know how or who stole it... but makes me AFRAID they can have my accounts pass, as I use similar little variations of the same password in EVERYTHING on the net.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 19, 2021)

chopeth said:


> Thank you mates, I finally recovered my account!!
> 
> I don't know how or who stole it... but makes me AFRAID they can have my accounts pass, as I use similar little variations of the same password in EVERYTHING on the net.


yeah... don't do that. That's not secure at all. every password should be very different. try not to use phrases or words or sequential numbers like 123 too.


----------



## TedEH (Jan 19, 2021)

Might be a good opportunity/reminder to look into something that generates passwords for you. Something like LastPass.


----------



## chopeth (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks, mates, I'll consider your advice!


----------



## odibrom (Jan 21, 2021)

Could you possibly have logged in in a public computer and forgot to log out? Or have you done so in someone else's computer/mobile? Have you installed recently any from an SMS/Email/whatsapp/whatever social message link, possibly disguised as a legitime service from REVERB (just an example)?

I've been receiving SMS messages with link, either from bank services or from a local classified services platform with links to either pay a fee of something or to dowload the latest version of said service's app?

Have you mistakenly or inadvertently replied to any fishing scheme?

These are questions to think about, for they're most likely the origin of your trouble, and follow all the advices previously suggested.


----------



## chopeth (Jan 22, 2021)

I admit I don't know when it started to happen or why. I don't remember doing something unusual, but it might have something to do with my smartphone. I have my internet behaviour controlled when I use the laptops or pcs but I feel using the cellphone is not as secure and many times the finger press somewhere unwanted, dunno. The best for me is using internet as little as possible and nowadays with my family dutties it is almost compulsory.


----------



## Gtan7 (Feb 7, 2021)

You have to be super careful (everybody, not just after s.t. happens) about accessing credit card/ medical/bank info online and personal info like birthdate, mother's maiden name. Also after an incident like this, you have to make sure nobody's stealing bandwidth, that's been happening a lot.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 8, 2021)

Gtan7 said:


> You have to be super careful (everybody, not just after s.t. happens) about accessing credit card/ medical/bank info online and personal info like birthdate, mother's maiden name. Also after an incident like this, you have to make sure nobody's stealing bandwidth, that's been happening a lot.



mmm, lately my internet conexion has been flawed in the mornings for a few days... y restart router and that and it comes again fixed, several days but I don't think that means anything, right?


----------



## odibrom (Feb 8, 2021)

chopeth said:


> mmm, lately my internet conexion has been flawed in the mornings for a few days... y restart router and that and it comes again fixed, several days but I don't think that means anything, right?



Change your router's Wifi password and encryption type for a stronger one? Longer and complex passwords are better.

Find a sentence you like, replace letters for similar looking numbers and add punctuation to separate words. It will be meaningful to you.
Example:
Sentence: I love Guitars
Letters replaced: 1 L0v3 Gu174r5
With punctuation: 1.L0v3_Gu174r5!​
... and no, this is not my password for anything... and no, just don't copy this one.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 8, 2021)

We all know the best password is CorrectHorseBatteryStaple.


----------



## Gtan7 (Feb 8, 2021)

chopeth: you shd be able to check internet provider's bandwidth totals to see if it's what you expect, especially if you have to pay over a certain amount or you get capped. Also ask the provider if there's a better router they give new customers now or firmware upgrades on your router.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 9, 2021)

great, mates, I'll ckeck that out


----------

